# Order of 500 pens



## jtdesigns (Mar 3, 2013)

Well I just completed the first 100 of 500 of my "Price of Freedom" and Im already sick of making these.  I was contracted by the founder of Hire Heroes USA, an org dedicated to helping veterans find career opportunities outside the military.  I think they are going to be presented to some of the veterans and donors to the org.  Its a great cause but 500 is a big number.

That being said, if anyone wants some CSUSA titanium gold slimline nibs and center bands.....I have about 100 so far that I wont be using.  It was just more cost effective buying the whole kit versus buying individual companants in titanium gold and waiting 5 months.  PM me if you are interested.  If anyone knows any other option to acquire the remaining 400 pens worth of componants (has to be titanium gold) Im all ears.  Right now getting the whole slimline kit for $4.88.  Thanks

P.s.  the finished pens are highly polished.....i just realized my photo shows a pen not polished very well


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Mar 4, 2013)

I can not imagine an order that big!  At least they are single tube.  The pen looks good, good luck with the rest of them!


----------



## lorbay (Mar 4, 2013)

I know the feeling. I made a similar deal for 500 of the complete bullet pen. I am up too about 600 now with different orders and every time I get a new order I go oh no not again.lol
Lin


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks like you can get the Ti gold slimlines from exotic blanks for $3.25 or less.  Congrats on the order!


----------



## jtdesigns (Mar 4, 2013)

Mason Kuettel said:


> I can not imagine an order that big!  At least they are single tube.  The pen looks good, good luck with the rest of them!



It is actually both tubes since I use actual 30-06 rifle cartridges (not a kit) and 165 gr bullets as the nib.  I have to machine (drill) out the base of the cartridge to solder in a brass tube for the pen transmission.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2013)

jtdesigns said:


> Well I just completed the first 100 of 500 of my "Price of Freedom" and Im already sick of making these.  I was contracted by the founder of Hire Heroes USA, an org dedicated to helping veterans find career opportunities outside the military.  I think they are going to be presented to some of the veterans and donors to the org.  Its a great cause but 500 is a big number.
> 
> That being said, if anyone wants some CSUSA titanium gold slimline nibs and center bands.....I have about 100 so far that I wont be using.  It was just more cost effective buying the whole kit versus buying individual companants in titanium gold and waiting 5 months.  PM me if you are interested.  If anyone knows any other option to acquire the remaining 400 pens worth of componants (has to be titanium gold) Im all ears.  Right now getting the whole slimline kit for $4.88.  Thanks
> 
> P.s.  the finished pens are highly polished.....i just realized my photo shows a pen not polished very well


Are you saying you want Titanium clips, caps tubes and refills?


----------



## alphageek (Mar 4, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> Are you saying you want Titanium clips, caps tubes and refills?


Plus the transmission Smitty... He needs everything except the center band and nib.

And 500 -  EWW!!!  I think I would hate making any pens after that for a while!


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2013)

alphageek said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying you want Titanium clips, caps tubes and refills?
> ...


Right...I forgot the transmission


----------



## SteveJ (Mar 4, 2013)

I think my wife might shoot me if I accepted an order for 500 pens.  Especially if they all required the extra work of creating the bullet part.  Hope you didn't sell yourself short on the price!

I've got an idea for using a bunch of center bands, how much do you want for them?


----------



## thewishman (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice looking pen - it's easy to see why you go the order. 500 is a lot of one design, enough to drive a guy crazy. Good luck!


----------



## lorbay (Mar 4, 2013)

Believe it or not but a copper kit looks really good on the bullet pen as it ties the bullet into the pen. I can get you copper for $2.50 a kit or gold.

Lin.


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Mar 4, 2013)

jtdesigns said:


> Mason Kuettel said:
> 
> 
> > I can not imagine an order that big! At least they are single tube. The pen looks good, good luck with the rest of them!
> ...


 
WOW...well, good luck with that!  

I will second the fact about going crazy doing that many!  I'm thinking the 30-something order I did was about my max.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow.  500 pens.  I have no idea how you get an order like that but I am sure I would have to turn it down even if I had the opportunity.  It would take me a year just to make them. I have been doping this for 2 years and am on pen 215.  

Good luck with your work!!


----------



## monark88 (Mar 4, 2013)

I did 2 orders of 25 pens and 3 orders of 33 pens, one year apart for each and I went nuts doing these. I swore off doing large orders. I can't imagine doing 500, but congrats on such a sizeable order. Hope you continue making pens, after some period of rest, once you have finished.

Russ


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 4, 2013)

Does this make you an Advanced Pen Maker:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: I couldn't resist with the ongoing discussion going on right now. 

Nice work and great order.


----------



## BigShed (Mar 4, 2013)

lorbay said:


> Believe it or not but a copper kit looks really  good on the bullet pen as it ties the bullet into the pen. I can get you  copper for $2.50 a kit or gold.
> 
> Lin.



Or you could buy them here for $A1.30

http://www.timberbits.com/fancy-slimline-pen-kits-standard-platings.htm

Good price and very fast free delivery.

Oh, and I agree that the copper kit looks very good on a bullet pen.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2013)

jtdesigns said:


> Well I just completed the first 100 of 500 of my "Price of Freedom" and Im already sick of making these.  I was contracted by the founder of Hire Heroes USA, an org dedicated to helping veterans find career opportunities outside the military.  I think they are going to be presented to some of the veterans and donors to the org.  Its a great cause but 500 is a big number.
> 
> That being said, if anyone wants some CSUSA titanium gold slimline nibs and center bands.....I have about 100 so far that I wont be using.  It was just more cost effective buying the whole kit versus buying individual companants in titanium gold and waiting 5 months.  PM me if you are interested.  *If anyone knows any other option to acquire the remaining 400 pens worth of componants (has to be titanium gold) Im all ears*.  Right now getting the whole slimline kit for $4.88.  Thanks
> 
> P.s.  the finished pens are highly polished.....i just realized my photo shows a pen not polished very well


 Maybe I'm a little slow - I am getting old:biggrin: but I think the high lighterd sentence means what it says.  Copper might be nice guys, but it isn't Titanium Gold.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Mar 4, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> Does this make you an Advanced Pen Maker:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: I couldn't resist with the ongoing discussion going on right now.
> 
> Nice work and great order.



I think this example makes me a slooow pen maker.


----------



## Alzey (Mar 4, 2013)

Great looking pen and a great cause. What projectiles do you use?


----------



## dabbler (Mar 5, 2013)

BigShed said:


> Or you could buy them here for $A1.30
> 
> http://www.timberbits.com/fancy-slimline-pen-kits-standard-platings.htm
> 
> Good price and very fast free delivery.


Wrong link BigShed, but close. David at Timberbits is only listing Gold Titanium Streamlines at the moment it seems. 

jtdesigns - Not sure how critical endcap size is but they may be close enough. 7mm Streamlines - Premium Plating

Still well under the price you are currently paying as BigShed indicated.


----------



## jtdesigns (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey all, sorry I didnt get back with you all but I've been kinda busy making pens.  :biggrin: I am doing them in 100 pen lots spread out over the next 6 months.  Anyway, yes, titanium gold is a must.  And I will send pm to those of you who have kits.

It is a 30-06 with a 165gr Sierra boat tail bullet.
The upper part is laminated red and white corian with a blue/white speckled corian for the field of blue.

Here is the writeup that goes with it:


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Mar 5, 2013)

I did a 105 pens in 6 weeks for Christmas 2011, in 2012 I think I did about 25 pens for the year. It really put a damper on pen turning, hoping things will improve this year.
I hope that you don't get disillusioned like I did !!!!!!!!
Kryn


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 5, 2013)

Has anybody tried .270 brass and bullets for cartridge pens?  The look would be almost the same as the 30-06.


----------



## SteveJ (Mar 5, 2013)

Eric Rasmussen has them - I need to order some today since that is what a customer wants!

270 Winchester Cartridge with Slimline or European Kit - $13.45 : Bullet Pen Kits

Eventually I hope to learn how to make these myself, but I'm not ready to get into powdercoating.


----------



## alphageek (Mar 5, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> Does this make you an Advanced Pen Maker:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: I couldn't resist with the ongoing discussion going on right now.
> 
> Nice work and great order.



I think this order makes him a robot... Or at least he may feel like one by the time he is done.

Heck, he may have enough muscle memory to be able to make one of these blindfolded.  That would definitely be advanced! :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 5, 2013)

As near as I can tell, you better already have the brass....everybody seems to be out, bullets might be in short supply as well.


----------



## jtdesigns (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah, somebody kill me....the price was good but I don't know if it is going to be at about 499.  This is not good for someone who need carpal tunnel surgery in both hands but I cant complain, I took this challenge.

The .270 will work fine just keep in mind the smaller the cartridge the thinner the brass gets where you bore for the pen transmission.  If you are planning to use the bullet as the nib just be sure to get the heaviest grain bullet you can.  Surprisingly enough that once the lead is melted out, the copper jacket is quite thick.

Ive run into brass issues (new) and since I reload cartridges, I have gone to once fired brass (gives it character) and run them through decapping and resizing die.  Doesn't take long about 10 minutes per 100.

Jeff


----------



## jtdesigns (Mar 5, 2013)

alphageek said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Does this make you an Advanced Pen Maker:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: I couldn't resist with the ongoing discussion going on right now.
> ...


 
Dont confuse muscle memory with muscle degredation.:biggrin:


----------



## jtdesigns (Mar 5, 2013)

I am also putting together a video for the person who contracted me called "Making the Price of Freedom" that contains video and stills of the process.  When I get it done, I will post or post a link somehow.


----------



## sbell111 (Mar 11, 2013)

jtdesigns said:


> Hey all, sorry I didnt get back with you all but I've been kinda busy making pens.  :biggrin: I am doing them in 100 pen lots spread out over the next 6 months.


There's the good news.  500 pens over six months becomes pretty manageable.

Not too long ago, we accepted a 50 pen order with about a two-week turn that we had to fold into a busy pre-Christmas schedule.  That was a big pain in the butt, but the fat check that they paid us with made it all better.


----------

